# Fun weekend cars for under 10k



## stuart1997 (Sep 26, 2006)

Thinking of changing the TT this summer,looking for a fun car just for weekends .
Pref with four seats so i can fit a kid in the back.
Looking at skyline -=anyone have experience in these?
Lancia delta integrale
bmw m3 non evo (but hate image)
any others to consider?


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

Seat Leon Cupra R (old style but better!)

Focus ST 170

Alfa 156 GTA

Integra Type-R

Civic Type - R

Mk4 Golf GTI

Scooby?

:roll:


----------



## Speed Racer (May 21, 2006)

R32


----------



## stuart1997 (Sep 26, 2006)

thanks a few to muse over


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

if it's a weekend car

it's got to have:
power
and maybe soft-top

so e36 m3


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Speed Racer said:


> R32


If you can get me one for under Â£10000 I will take 2


----------



## GW1970 (Jul 4, 2005)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Speed Racer said:
> 
> 
> > R32
> ...


My thoughts too, unless it had sky high miles and had been thrashed about somewhat.


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

How about one of these seem to be loads of fun


----------



## Philr (Oct 10, 2006)

Triumph Stag!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Philr said:


> Triumph Stag!


Now you are talking


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

> Triumph Stag!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

coupe-sport said:


> > Triumph Stag!


With a Ford or Rover engine


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

Nissan Pulsar GTi-R, ranging from about Â£3000-Â£5000. Butt ugly but goes like shit off a shovel. 1 Bar tuning version - 0-60 in 4.3secs, 280bhp  Mate at work has got one and I just can't believe the speed of the thing.

And it's a 4 seater too.

Graham


----------



## p1tse (Sep 20, 2004)

Love_iTT said:


> Nissan Pulsar GTi-R, ranging from about Â£3000-Â£5000. Butt ugly but goes like shit off a shovel. 1 Bar tuning version - 0-60 in 4.3secs, 280bhp  Mate at work has got one and I just can't believe the speed of the thing.
> 
> And it's a 4 seater too.
> 
> Graham


i've been in a few of these. get a standard one or well cared one for that price and then the rest to budget for anything need replacing, like clutch etc.

very quick and fun cars


----------



## DeanTT (Sep 11, 2006)

Honda S2000


----------



## alexasTT (Jan 19, 2005)

mint porsche 944 turbo


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/cargrou ... eroes.html


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/cargrou ... eroes.html

Somehow managed a duplicate.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

gcp said:


> http://www.evo.co.uk/carreviews/cargrouptests/205663/10k_heroes.html


Out of those it would have to be the RS2


----------



## Rhod_TT (May 7, 2002)

Porsche 968 CS (if you find a ropey one)


----------



## stuart1997 (Sep 26, 2006)

Many thanks for the replies,might have to shelve the idea of a skyline as a lot of insurance companies dont want to quote for an import.
That evo top ten cars is good but a clio v6 for 10K? gues it must be a cat c or something-anyway only got 2 seats.
the pulsar sounds like fun ive seen one driving around locally-its a bit ugly but deffo a Q-car.


----------



## Love_iTT (Aug 18, 2002)

stuart1997 said:


> Many thanks for the replies,might have to shelve the idea of a skyline as a lot of insurance companies dont want to quote for an import.
> That evo top ten cars is good but a clio v6 for 10K? gues it must be a cat c or something-anyway only got 2 seats.
> the pulsar sounds like fun ive seen one driving around locally-its a bit ugly but deffo a Q-car.


This makes interesting reading:

http://www.letstorquebhp.com/4wd.asp

Click on the 0-60 column, you will be supprised at what is below the Pulsar.

These figures are theoretical worked out on a formula but still give a reasonable indication.

Graham


----------



## stuart1997 (Sep 26, 2006)

Cheers Graham thats one cool page,ive been googling for ages for at a glance facts like that  
The pulsar`s specs are incredible especially as they can be bought for 5K !!
i would really like to keep the TT as its a really nice quality car but its not the rocket i thought it would be :? 
my old 3.6 911 had only 25hp more but from 60-??? the acceleration "scared me" ...which is good


----------

